# Worldmark for Disney



## sparty (Dec 18, 2013)

I decided to buy into Worldmark in May 2013 and have had no regrets.

I've made and used about 20 reservations so far   Next week it's off to California (Indio) then to Tucson, and then to the Rose Bowl.  I wasn't expecting to go to the Rose Bowl so when my team got in I needed to adjust my reservations.  Worldmark did it no issues. Fantastic.

And for grins, this summer I put in a trade request for Disney's Bay Lake Towers.  Read a lot of posts that if you did it right, there was a chance.  And tonight I got the RCI mail I got it, a  2 bedroom in Bay Lake Tower for July.

Really impressed with Worldmark.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice!  So glad to hear of your many successes!  Let the good times roll!


----------



## JudyS (Dec 19, 2013)

I may just have to buy a Worldmark! (My timeshare addiction is bad!)


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 19, 2013)

Usage as described would require ultimate flexibility


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 19, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I may just have to buy a Worldmark! (My timeshare addiction is bad!)



I did buy WorldMark and haven't regretted the purchase one bit, even though we are resale.  The HK credits on all of those short-stay reservations are a cost to consider.  

I will run out of HK credits soon.  Even RCI exchanges require them.  You get one HK for every 10K credits.


----------



## presley (Dec 19, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I did buy WorldMark and haven't regretted the purchase one bit, even though we are resale.  The HK credits on all of those short-stay reservations are a cost to consider.
> 
> I will run out of HK credits soon.  Even RCI exchanges require them.  You get one HK for every 10K credits.



Housekeeping fees do add up for those who are planners.  If you are very flexible and can stay on short notice, don't use your credits.  Use cash for bonus time, Monday Madness and Inventory Specials.   I suspect that is what the OP has done be able to get 20 reservations in less than a year.


----------



## rhonda (Dec 19, 2013)

presley said:


> Housekeeping fees do add up for those who are planners.  If you are very flexible and can stay on short notice, don't use your credits.  Use cash for bonus time, Monday Madness and Inventory Specials.   I suspect that is what the OP has done be able to get 20 reservations in less than a year.


Monday Madness rocks!


----------



## STEVIE (Dec 19, 2013)

Does Wyndham trade as well as Worldmark in RCI?
Thanks, Sue


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 19, 2013)

Except for the mention that a housekeeping token is charged for an exchange, the primary point of this thread is about booking short stays "within the Worldmark system using  various "cash options".

 Most WVO owners indicate the power of the Wyndham Vacation Ownership is in booking Wyndham properties and have stated that exchanges are some if the least cost effect uses of their points. YMMV


----------



## loosefeet (Dec 19, 2013)

My mother had Wyndham, I have WorldMark.  I could get Manhattan Club, and Pueblo Bonito-she could not.  I love WM, but you do need to be flexible.  And I grabbed a NHK account when one was offered-no regrets!  I own Hilton, and now Shell.  WM was the least expensive and easiest to use.  Their units are comfortable but basic-and usually "adjacent to" resorts.


----------



## benyu2010 (Dec 19, 2013)

sparty said:


> I decided to buy into Worldmark in May 2013 and have had no regrets.
> 
> I've made and used about 20 reservations so far   Next week it's off to California (Indio) then to Tucson, and then to the Rose Bowl.  I wasn't expecting to go to the Rose Bowl so when my team got in I needed to adjust my reservations.  Worldmark did it no issues. Fantastic.
> 
> ...



Great to hear you enjoyed WM...I still remembered you got into contract issue in old thread...

Have you picked up a lot of bonus time at OR coast?


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 20, 2013)

susgar said:


> Does Wyndham trade as well as Worldmark in RCI?
> Thanks, Sue



Yes. We have an upcoming exchange into DVC for May, and we also exchanged into DVC in 2012. I've heard good things about Worldmark as well, but in terms of RCI trades into prime locations (DVC, Manhattan Club), I think Wyndham is fairly equivalent. Wyndham is not a particularly good value when trading into an average location or resort, though, because DVC is going to require the same number of Wyndham points as any run-of-the-mill Orlando property, for example.


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 20, 2013)

One disadvantage to WVO would be the regional block, if your home resort is in Orlando, you might not be able to trade into Disney with those points. WM Points have no home resort associated.

 Corrected by BNOBLE  - Thank You


----------



## bnoble (Dec 20, 2013)

> My mother had Wyndham, I have WorldMark. I could get Manhattan Club, and Pueblo Bonito-she could not.


This was true in the "old" Wyndham/RCI system, when Wyndham owners could not get high-value exchanges, but is no longer.  Since the new system debuted almost three years ago now, anything in the Weeks spacebank is fair game for a Wyndham owner.  Both systems can also now match ongoing searches and place manual holds without points on deposit.  

However, Wyndham owners generally will pay a little more for a particular exchange in terms of MF.  Also, Wyndham owners who are not also enrolled in PlusPartners do not have access to Points.



> One disadvantage to WVO would be the regional block, if your home resort is in Orlando, you might not be able to trade into Disney with those points.


RCI treats Wyndham as having no particular home resort.  Owners at one of the Wyndham Orlando resorts are not subject to the regional block.  (At least, not at this time.)


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 20, 2013)

Hit reply instead of edit


 Thank you for correcting my incorrect post


----------



## sparty (Dec 21, 2013)

benyu2010 said:


> Great to hear you enjoyed WM...I still remembered you got into contract issue in old thread...
> 
> Have you picked up a lot of bonus time at OR coast?



Yes - a lot of bonus time plus using lots of credits. I picked up another account so I got 20,000 annual credits plus the second contract came with an additional 20,000 one time use.  All stays have been in Oregon so far but today I am off to CA and AZ.

Contemporary Resort has always been a favorite of mine, so this summer when family gets to stay in Bay Lake Tower it will be fantastic.


----------



## tug1873 (Dec 21, 2013)

Wyndham still has good deals for RCI trades. The points depend on the season and number of bedrooms.

For instance one bedroom disney units are 77000 points in the fall. Also I was able get maui studio exchange for 90k in the summer. Both of rhose trades are not bad when everything is said and done.

I now use my regular rci account for lower traders and look for higher end trades via wyndham.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------

